# Fabricating Custom plow mounts?



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

Has anyone ever fabricated Plow mounts to work on thier truck? Supposedly according to western, and 3 western dealers, I can't get a unimount Frame mount for my S10. So I am going to fabricate some mounts. ANy suggestions on Guage of steel, and Frame mounting points? I have the factory tow hooks, would that be a good spot? If anyone has any blue prints or ideas, please Send them. I am definately determined to make this work.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*S10 Mount*

What year S-10 are you going to be putting the Uni Mount on?  John


----------



## pjslawncare (Jan 17, 2003)

I fabricated/modified my mount and seems to be holding up fine. I have a Ford and my plow came from a Chevy. After taking off bumper, I held mount up to frame rails and with cutting torch, I cut mount to conture of frame rail. Then using 1/4" x 3" X 3" angle iron from frame rail to frame rail and bolt hole position, I welded to mount. Underneith, I made four (two each side) 1/4" metal plates a little bigger than frame is tall and sandwich mounted (using four 1/2" bolts each 1" longer than frame rail is wide) ram supports to frame rails with heavy angle iron welded to them. It can be done if your handy with welder and have cutting torch. E-mail me and I will take pictures or draw diagram or something.


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

I fabricated a plow fram for my 94 Chevy. My meyers came from a late 70s chevy. I made it out of .25 and .325" steel plate. It works nicely. Only problem I have is with the hydraulics. It's barely strong enough to lift the plow...but that's another topic

Chris


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

They stopped selling them for awhile because with the plow it would be over the gvw on the front axle.

If you find an older mount it'll fit with maybe slight altering.
Or they make a new version thats similar to the fisher setup.

Dan


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

Talk to Alan too... He has been great help in this area, has some great specs, and as well had built a powerful custom mount. I would not have much to offer as I have worked only on the one, but I am sure others will be of valuable assistance as well... You without a doubt are asking the right people...


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

just use a older mount you will need a remote oil filter kit though that is the difference I believe that it blocks access to the oil filter


----------

